# handheld GPS



## patsfan72 (Jun 1, 2008)

I am planning on getting anotherhandheld GPS? Any thoughts on brand, Garmin, etc? Models? Also, do yourecommend buying preloaded SD cards for these? Any input is appreciated. It will be used a primary GPS on a 18ft CC mainly kept within 10 miles of shore.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

I have a Garmin Colorado 400i, its for inland rivers and lakes. It does everything I want and more. There is a Colorado 400c for coastal waters. My buddy has is and says its outstanding. The last letter of the model number tels you what maps come preloaded on the unit. You can also buy the other maps such as inland and streets, that can be purchased on a preloaded SD card or get it on a CD. I purchased mines for $299 on Amazon--price included shipping. Great unit for a knock out price...

NJD:usaflag


----------



## Gator167 (Jun 23, 2008)

I second the Garmin Colorado 400C. Good layout, maps are very detailed, and I like the Rock-N-Roller wheel design for navigating the GPS. :letsdrink


----------



## ted-hurst (Oct 4, 2007)

I have a Garmin 60C and love it but have also heard good things about the Colorado. I like the fact you can add maps with the cards. I have a road atlas loadedin mine and use it on road trips as well as on the water. 

Ted


----------



## Finatic (Oct 4, 2007)

As mentioned, the Colorado units are good and easy to use. You will usually get a better deal for the money by buying a unit with maps/charts preloaded for the area you will primarily be using it. Even if you do not go with the Colorado, I do recommend the Garmin products fora HH GPS. Some of the older units are nice as well, 60 series, GPSmap76 series.


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

This will seem funny to all you young folks, but I bought a Magellan Meridian because it has the largest screen and largest print I could find in a hand-held. Life changes when you get past 50. FWIW


----------



## patsfan72 (Jun 1, 2008)

thanks guys. sounds like the Garmin Colorado is the way to go. Had an old Garmin 12x that finally gave out.


----------



## ShooterChief (Apr 20, 2009)

Personally I love the Garmin GPSMap 76CSx. It is the same unit as the 76CS, but you can add pre-loaded cards, where with the 76Cs you must load from a computer.



I have used it on the water and also in my truck and even out in the woods with a topo chip. It's great and the accuracy is just a hair better, but much, but a little.


----------

